# PL's original Mummy (Not Aurora)



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

O.K., i know i've probably missed 100 plus threads on this one but nothing is coming up in the search. What have some of you industrious fellows done about the HORRIBLE skull and face on this kit. It's amazing that the rest of the kit looks pretty decent, but the head looks like it should have a tuft of furr on top and come out of an old Lindberg box. Ideas? 

Cliff


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

*That's Funny*



tr7nut said:


> O.K., i know i've probably missed 100 plus threads on this one but nothing is coming up in the search. What have some of you industrious fellows done about the HORRIBLE skull and face on this kit. It's amazing that the rest of the kit looks pretty decent, but the head looks like it should have a tuft of furr on top and come out of an old Lindberg box. Ideas?
> 
> Cliff


TR7- Lindberg Box, That's Funny! lol Hey seriously I bought Mine from a Great guy named Brawin(Mr. Parker) he had already Assembled the Mummy but what he did was add a Wad Of Chewing Gum inside the Skull. I know this sounds Nutz lol but it makes for a great Simulated Brain! and fills in that Hollow Void! hope that helps otherwise in my humble Opinion the BEST thing abot that kit is Mr. White's Beautiful Artwork!

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks LonJohn.
TR7 - I agree, the head on the kit is just plain bad - especially when you can compare it to the beautiful job that Jim Groman did on the prototype. But, it is salvagable. Drill out the opening in the head and mouth, detail the teeth, give a nice edge to the skull opening. Someone on the board added a tongue to the inside of the mouth, with washes and some effort it can turn out looking ok. While it certainly has some problems, I really like this kit, especially the base. 
I always thought the Mummy looked like he was singing "Mammy!" One of these days I'm going to repose him...

Chris


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

WOW JIM GROMAN did this Piece!?! Far Out, See I just Recently Bought A Set of the Screamin' Mars Attacks Kits from a Great Artist and Friend of mine.Anyhoo Jim was over at my Buddy's House and Saw The "No Place To Hide" Kit and My Friend got him to Sign the Box Instructions AND the Collectors Card that Came with All The Mars Attacks Kits!! This one was ALWAYS my Fave of the Set (It's the Two Cheerleader Types Being Desinagrated by a Martin) Now it's EVEN MORE of a Favorite!! lol
JOHN/LONFAN
And BTW Chris Your Work REALLY IS the VERY best Part of A couple of the PL Kits!
Mummy,Titan A.E., PHANTOM EVEN the Stooges Were Enhanced by your Fine Work!
My Favorite is your GODZILLA!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

definately not unsalvageable . i did a little carving out between the teeth ,added a sculpy toungue. then a sculpy brain into the head cavity . made a little wormy lookin' blob and stuck it in the bare eye .
repositioned the arms so they'd have a bit of a bend and turned the right arm up some .
dicarded the bottom half ( hips and legs ) and built a grave base with a hole to have him comin' out of . added a bunch of guts from a macfarlane figure .
and called him a zombie .
hb


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I built mine out-of-box. But I've thought about taking another crack at it and doing some tweaking this time. Is there a photo of Groman's prototype out there? Chris, you and I had the same thought on the pose.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember the tongue was added to hide the connecting pins at the neck. The film Mummy had no tongue or eyes at that point, so what I did was Drenmel the pieces before gluing to thin them where needed and to rid them of cinnecting pins. Opened the holes, puttied in a brain pan and eye sockets. Inside the torso at the neck, I puttied in a spine that runs down only so far as light can get in (or the eye can see). The inside of the neck was puttied (without much empirical knowledge of anatomy - "good enough" is good enough!) to suggest the base of the skull and dessicated tissues surounding skull where it joins the spine. The neck was, of course, opened up on both torso and head assemblies. Ypou can shine one of those anal-judge's flashlights in and see down into his chest cavity. Right idea, execution so-so - I coulda done better if I'd studied a few library books, but it passes.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Night-Owl said:


> I built mine out-of-box. But I've thought about taking another crack at it and doing some tweaking this time. Is there a photo of Groman's prototype out there? Chris, you and I had the same thought on the pose.


I have some hard copies at home, somewhere. If the head shots look good enough I'll post them for you.

Chris


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Love to see it, Chris!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

And yet there are guys complaining about Captain America's face(s)...


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

"MAMMY!!"That is pretty funny, not very PC but maybe i could do him in the old Vaudville "Black Face"??


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Actually, the Mummy kit is an accurate representation of the GOD Awful rendering in the movie... I remember saying this movie is cool and fun but the CGI is very bad, especially the Zombie mummy from this scene that the model represents. I bought this kit soully for it's base and that is that.

Travis


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

XactoHazzard said:


> Actually, the Mummy kit is an accurate representation of the GOD Awful rendering in the movie... I remember saying this movie is cool and fun but the CGI is very bad, especially the Zombie mummy from this scene that the model represents. I bought this kit soully for it's base and that is that.
> 
> Travis


Xactly Xacto. I did the same thing. I'm using the base in a diorama with my Aurora original Mummy. However..... I have given serious consideration to using the PL Mummy in a diorama with the Stooges. Maybe someday I'll get around to building it.

- GJS


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

What I liked about the Mummy kit was that it pictured an event in the movie that happens off-screen.

Chris


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

*mummy photos*

At the risk of telling you about something you may have already seen - 
let me draw your attention to the photos I posted:

http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/mummy1.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/mummy2.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/mummy3.jpg

On my modelling page, I title these "When Good Models Go Bad..."

Enjoy!

Larry Samuels


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Larry Samuels said:


> At the risk of telling you about something you may have already seen -
> let me draw your attention to the photos I posted:
> 
> http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/mummy1.jpg
> ...


Thanks for posting these, Larry! I'm _still_ laughing! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Larry,

I thought the reason you haven't been posting was that you've been too busy. But after looking at the photos it's obvious that you have WWWAAAYYY too much time on your hands!  

Funny shots! thanks for posting!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Larry Samuels said:


> On my modelling page, I title these "When Good Models Go Bad..."[/QUOTE]
> Kee-hee! I mean, Larry - haven't you got anything *better* to do?
> 
> Hee.


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

Chris, Mark,
Sorry to be such an absent friend. I probably haven't worked on a model for a year or so - all caught up in my music. I'm still making money as a professional bagpiper (!) - I even got to play with the San Diego Symphony a month ago:

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/features/20041023-9999-1c23symph.html

and this week, NPR is running a recording of the concert on "SymphonyCast". My 15 minutes of fame are almost up! -)

But between practicing and performing, and studying violin, there doesn't seem to be much modeling time.... I got an "Actress X" model (XOFacto) off ebay, and she's just standing there, waiting for me to paint her ... -(

Happy holidays. all!

Larry Samuels


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Larry Samuels said:


> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/features/20041023-9999-1c23symph.html
> 
> and this week, NPR is running a recording of the concert on "SymphonyCast". My 15 minutes of fame are almost up! -)


That's seriously _cool_, Larry!

Just keep away from the Civil War reenactments [where there's no real justification for bagpipes] :jest: 

http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/mummy1.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/mummy2.jpg
http://members.cox.net/samuels.larry/mummy3.jpg

Those are friggin' hilarious!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Larry - Cool! Congratulations! Now which came first for you- the bagpipes, or Aurora's Scottish Lad and Lassie?


And happy holidays to you as well.

Chris


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Larry , those pics are too funny . congrats on yer piping too .
xacto , that's why i bought this kit also . kitbashed the base with the Aurora/luminators version and a Fatman replacement head . got some canopic jars from one of the new Mummy toy sets . came out pretty neat imho . 
the zombie thang i did was just some fun icing for the cake ( can't figger anything to do with the left over bottom half tho ) 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey! I like the Mummy kit! It makes a great diorama with the Three Stooges
kit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Mitchellmania said:


> Hey! I like the Mummy kit! It makes a great diorama with the Three Stooges
> kit!! :thumbsup:


hmmmm, that's so insane... it juST MIGHT WORK!

travis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Larry,

I can't stop laughing at the Mummy taking a bath in the sarcophagus!
When I saw the bubbles...I cracked up. And the one with him at the organ singing MAMMY!!! Too funny! I can't stop crying from laughing so hard!!!!

Good ones!!! Thanks for the laugh!:lol: :jest: :roll: 

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Congratulations on the symphony apperance !
Umm, a bagpipe ? Is that a cross between an octopus and a wailing cat ?



Just kidding !! I really like them.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Night-Owl said:


> I built mine out-of-box. But I've thought about taking another crack at it and doing some tweaking this time. Is there a photo of Groman's prototype out there? Chris, you and I had the same thought on the pose.


If you go into the photo album section above then down to the Wallpaper area and click on models there is a photo of the PL mummy. I believe that this is Jim Gromans sculpt. 
I remember this being the photo that was shown way back when this kit was released.
Anyone out there concur?

RK


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah , that looks loke the prototype to me . like i say i really enjoyed this kit ( even if mine did get bashed into other projects , i feel an OOB version wouldn't be a bad experience ) .
it's the old " catalog pic/ prototype version as opposed to what ya get " thing . like when i've ordered latex masks . the pic in the catalog is the original with a killer expert paint job . what ya get is a pull from that with a soso ( if yer lucky PJ ) can't tell ya how many times i've repainted a mask or a prepaint bust . 
an opportunity to use those modelling skills .
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

To me he looks like he just jumped out and said "Ta-Da!!"


----------

